# Led Zeppelin



## Chrisuperfly (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like its time for a trip to jolly 'ol England

Led Zeppelin set for reunion gig in London - Yahoo! News


----------



## the widowman (Sep 12, 2007)

if you still sound good why stop man!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2007)

aren't they missing a drummer?


----------



## Chrisuperfly (Sep 12, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> aren't they missing a drummer?


 
John Bonham's son will be playing drums.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2007)

Chrisuperfly said:


> John Bonham's son will be playing drums.




well, same last name anyways.


----------



## Chrisuperfly (Sep 12, 2007)

Hopefully the apple doesnt fall too far from the tree.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 14, 2007)

hmm..his son's got quite some shoes to fill there...


----------



## Chrisuperfly (Sep 14, 2007)

Man I was reading that 20 million people are trying to get tickets for this concert.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 14, 2007)

Where is this website where we can possible get tickets? I'd like to add my name to this list...


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 14, 2007)

Never mind, i found it.


----------



## Chrisuperfly (Sep 14, 2007)

They say there was so much traffic it crashed the other day.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 14, 2007)

I got on, put my e-mail in too...so maybe, who knows.


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 28, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> hmm..his son's got quite some shoes to fill there...


Yup thats insane... it won't be the same.
but hey... they rock either way.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 28, 2007)

hell yeah.


----------



## the widowman (Sep 28, 2007)

Vol. 2 the best zepp CD


----------



## NateHevens (Sep 8, 2008)

So I guess there aren't that many Zep fans, here?

They are my all-time favorite band, and I think it's time they reunited with Jason, put out a new album (as in new material, no rehashing the old stuff) and a tour with the new material.

12/10/2007 proved they could do it. They blew the O2 Arena to hell! It was a great show (no, I wasn't there, but I have about 6 different audio recordings and a video recording).


----------



## DaRk Ak (Sep 10, 2008)

major fan right here dude


----------

